

Paperclip Machine - bekaus
http://www.howacarworks.com/blog/paperclip-machine

======
tomkwok
Glad I'm not the only one who notice this on howacarworks.com yesterday.

This YouTube video [0] seems to be the source of the GIF, or at least the full
version. Maybe the mods should change the link to it?

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsDdmDFDYHA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsDdmDFDYHA)
(skip to 2:10)

------
dustinls
We should put our minds together to make an improved, perhaps even self
improving version of this machine.

------
asb
A very nice home-made version was featured on Hackaday recently:
[http://hackaday.com/2015/07/07/on-demand-paper-
clips/](http://hackaday.com/2015/07/07/on-demand-paper-clips/)

------
huuu
Fun 'fact': it is estimated that less than 2% of all paperclips is used to
hold papers together.

------
anotheryou
I was so sure this would be about the paperclip maximizer:

"The paperclip maximizer is the canonical thought experiment showing how an
artificial general intelligence, even one designed competently and without
malice, could ultimately destroy humanity."

[http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer](http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer)

beware!

~~~
ianamartin
Yeah, but the paper-clip maximizer theory is pretty awfully flawed. It rests
on the idea that a generally human-level of intelligence necessarily leads to
a super-human explosion of intelligence.

This is clearly not the case.

~~~
ikeboy
>It rests on the idea that a generally human-level of intelligence necessarily
leads to a super-human explosion of intelligence.

Why must it be necessary? If there's a large chance, that's still a problem.
Besides, the claim is generally that a human-created intelligence is unlikely
to be in the same range as humans (because there's no reason to think that the
human range on the spectrum is unique), so if it's not dumber, then it's most
likely going to significantly smarter. There's also the point that if you have
a human-level AI, simply throwing more computing power at it makes it strictly
faster than humans.

See [http://intelligenceexplosion.com/en/2011/plenty-of-room-
abov...](http://intelligenceexplosion.com/en/2011/plenty-of-room-above-us/)
and
[http://www.nickbostrom.com/superintelligence.html](http://www.nickbostrom.com/superintelligence.html)
for some examples of these arguments.

